# Mounting question



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

If your hunting on your own property and city regulations say you don't need a license to hunt do you need a license to get a deer mounted ? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes you need a tag number. Be it landowners, purchased, or issued by an officer


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

First of all I don't think city regs have anything to do with it. The state (ODNR) sets the wildlife regs. I'd stop by a license outlet and pick up a regs book. You don't have to purchase a license to get one. This is off the top of my head, but I still think you need to check the deer in. You can do that over the phone. They will issue you a tag number or "check in" number. You have to make a home made tag with that number on it and attach it to the animal. That tag and number have to be on the animal when you take it to a meat processor or taxidermist. Still, I'd get the regs book and check it for yourself. Hate to see you get in a jackpot because of something I said.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> First of all I don't think city regs have anything to do with it. The state (ODNR) sets the wildlife regs. I'd stop by a license outlet and pick up a regs book. You don't have to purchase a license to get one. This is off the top of my head, but I still think you need to check the deer in. You can do that over the phone. They will issue you a tag number or "check in" number. You have to make a home made tag with that number on it and attach it to the animal. That tag and number have to be on the animal when you take it to a meat processor or taxidermist. Still, I'd get the regs book and check it for yourself. Hate to see you get in a jackpot because of something I said.



That's some really bad advice right there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Follow the online check in procedures for a landowner and you will get a number in that process


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

If a landowner checks a deer over the phone, there is a 5 dollar and some change fee involved. Better to take it to a licensing agent and just get it tagged, however you do it, an 18 digit number must accompany the deer or carcass or parts there-of at all times to be legal. The DNR check with taxidermists a lot to see if their records all have a check in number. As stated before, pick up a regulations book at any licensing agent, read it, you'll be glad ya did ,Mike


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> First of all I don't think city regs have anything to do with it. The state (ODNR) sets the wildlife regs. I'd stop by a license outlet and pick up a regs book. You don't have to purchase a license to get one. This is off the top of my head, but I still think you need to check the deer in. You can do that over the phone. They will issue you a tag number or "check in" number. You have to make a home made tag with that number on it and attach it to the animal. That tag and number have to be on the animal when you take it to a meat processor or taxidermist. Still, I'd get the regs book and check it for yourself. Hate to see you get in a jackpot because of something I said.





bobk said:


> That's some really bad advice right there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


How about a little help and tell us what part is bad?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

bobk said:


> That's some really bad advice right there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

How about explaining what part is bad????????? Doesn't make a lot of sense to voice a contradictory comment without an explanation or correction.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

FISHIN 2 said:


> If a landowner checks a deer over the phone, there is a 5 dollar and some change fee involved. Better to take it to a licensing agent and just get it tagged, however you do it, an 18 digit number must accompany the deer or carcass or parts there-of at all times to be legal. The DNR check with taxidermists a lot to see if their records all have a check in number. As stated before, pick up a regulations book at any licensing agent, read it, you'll be glad ya did ,Mike


Interesting first I have heard about the call in for landowners. Still BS that we have to pay a convenience fee.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> How about a little help and tell us what part is bad?





Shortdrift said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> How about explaining what part is bad????????? Doesn't make a lot of sense to voice a contradictory comment without an explanation or correction.


That was my reaction as well. And I did caution the OP to check the regs book and not go just off what I said. But I guess checking the regs book is bad advice too!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Landowners have always had to go online to check a deer in with the changes a few years ago. You could not make your own tag it had to be printed. Your comment about reading the regs was not what I was talking about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bobk said:


> Landowners have always had to go online to check a deer in with the changes a few years ago. You could not make your own tag it had to be printed. Your comment about reading the regs was not what I was talking about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Well, reading the regs is what I'm talking about here! To quote you, "Landowners have *always* had to go online to check a in a deer? Even back in the '50's, '60's, '70's, when there were no home computers? And, per page 19 of the 2014 Ohio Hunting & Trapping Regulations booklet, *RESIDENT LANDOWNERS AND HUNTERS EXEMPT FROM PURCHASING LICENSES & PERMITS*, TAGGING PROCESS, Step1: Every person who kills a deer or turkey must immediately:
MAKE a game tag with the hunter's name, date, time, and county of kill.
Attach the completed game tag to the deer or turkey at the place where it fell.

And to follow, Deer & Turkey, butchering, meat processing, and taxidermy. If a hunter gives all or part of a deer or turkey to a taxidermist, the 18 digit confirmation number must remain attached to the parts of the animal.

I'm sorry, but MAKE a game tag sure sounds like a home made tag to me. And, as far as my advice that the the check in, or "confirmation" number needs to accompany the animal to the processor or taxidermist, please demonstrate to me where I was wrong! 

I don't care to act like a "know it all", since I generally can't stand them. But, I do know what I know! And when I'm wrong, I'm more than willing to admit it. How about you, bobk?

EDIT: OK. I see where you said "a few years ago". But I still don't see where possession permits could have been "printed".


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Since the new check in system was implemented Landowners have always had to check the deer in online. ( I stated this in my first reply) NOT over the phone. So your advice on that part was WRONG. 

Once the deer is checked in you PRINT off the tags and attached a tag to the deer for the taxidermist and keep one with the meat. You stated that they gave you and number and you made up a homemade tag. So your advice on that was again WRONG. A temporary tag is not the game tag.

Are you a landowner? Have you ever checked a deer in as a landowner? 

I have no problem admitting when I am wrong. I was wrong in getting involved with a post from you. I knew better from the past experiences here. Yep, I don't much care for "know it all" types either.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bobk said:


> Since the new check in system was implemented Landowners have always had to check the deer in online. ( I stated this in my first reply) NOT over the phone. So your advice on that part was WRONG.
> 
> Once the deer is checked in you PRINT off the tags and attached a tag to the deer for the taxidermist and keep one with the meat. You stated that they gave you and number and you made up a homemade tag. So your advice on that was again WRONG. A temporary tag is not the game tag.
> 
> ...


Sorry but the ODNR seems to disagree with you. Time to admit...

_The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) encourages hunters to educate themselves about Ohio&#8217;s new game tagging and checking procedure for the 2013-2014 hunting seasons. These changes provide a more consistent tagging process between exempt landowners and those using a permit. The new game check process applies to spring turkey, fall turkey and white-tailed deer hunting seasons.

*A new feature this year is that hunters will need to make their own game tag to attach to the turkey or deer. Game tags can be made of any material (cardboard, plastic, paper, etc.) as long as it contains the hunter&#8217;s name, date, time and county of kill.* The ODNR Division of Wildlife has a blank game tag available at wildohio.com, which is suitable for the tagging and checking process. 

Follow these steps when tagging wildlife during the upcoming spring hunting seasons:


- Protect permits and game tags from the elements by placing them in a plastic bag or protective pouch before hunting.

-* Landowners and permit holders must complete a game tag immediately upon harvest and prior to moving the animal. The game tag must include the hunter&#8217;s full name, date, time and county of kill. Hunters need to make their own tag from any material they choose, and write legibly with an ink pen or permanent marker.
*
- Attach the game tag to the animal immediately upon harvest and prior to moving it.

- Permit holders must complete the spring turkey permit with the date, time and county of kill. Those exempt from purchasing a permit can ignore this step.

*- Complete the automated game check process and receive an 18-digit confirmation number. Permit holders must record this number on the permit.
**
The 18-digit confirmation number must also be attached to the animal. Hunters may also choose to write the number on the game tag*.
_


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BobK Look at the bottom of this link... Don't look like printed tags to me.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/publications/hunting/pub106.pdf


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> BobK Look at the bottom of this link... Don't look like printed tags to me.
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/publications/hunting/pub106.pdf


I don't understand what you are trying to say. That link shows a printed tag. Landowners have to make a temp tag after the kill with all the info stated. You still had to go online to check the deer in and print off the permit. There is a difference between a tag purchased and a tag for a landowner.


----------



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

Everyone is really confusing me . All I wanted to know was if the landowner needs to have some type of tag on the deer for the taxidermist . It sounds like that is a yes . Is this on the odnr site ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Yes, you have to have a tag with the 18 digit confirmation number on it. I apologize for sidetracking the thread. I sent you a copy of the regs that state this.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Fishin Chick said:


> Everyone is really confusing me . All I wanted to know was if the landowner needs to have some type of tag on the deer for the taxidermist . It sounds like that is a yes . Is this on the odnr site ?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes, they will need a tag/number from your landowner check in. You must check the deer in online. It's what I do when I do a landowner tag.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Apologies to all, especially to bobk, but I have to eat a little crow here. 

This was bothering me so, today, I went through the regs book cover to cover. I knew I had read something about landowners being able to check in deer over the phone, but that information DOES NOT appear in the regs book, so it would have been of absolutely no use to the OP! Except for the part about checking the deer in using your computer, or through a license sales agent, and PRINTING the check in tag with the 18 digit confirmation number.

It turns out the new landowner phone in system is only mentioned on the wildOhio website under "Deer Hunting Regulations"..."Tagging & Checking". Apparently this was changed after the regs books were printed. 

So, bobk, you were right, and I was not!

P.S. Fishin Chick, I'm guessing you got a pretty good buck if you're going to have it mounted. How about a pic? Sorry about all the hullabaloo!


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

Landowners now have the option of calling in their deer. 
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...trapping-regulations/deer-hunting-regulations

Attention Ohio Resident Landowners!
If you are reporting a deer or turkey harvest under the Ohio resident landowner licensing exemption, refer to Ohio Resident Landowners. Deer and turkey permits do not include a temporary tag or a permanent tag. We strongly recommend that hunters protect their deer and/or turkey permits and game tags from the elements by placing them in a plastic bag or protective pouch before and after they are attached to the animal.
STEP 1: Every person who kills a deer or turkey must immediately:
Make a game tag with the hunter&#8217;s name, date, time and county of kill.
Attach the completed game tag to the deer at the place where it fell.
Fill in the deer permit with date, time and county of kill.

Once finished with Step 1, the hunter legally possesses the deer or turkey and is free to transport it.
Download and print a sample game tag

STEP 2: For deer, the hunter must complete the game check and tagging process by 12 p.m. (noon) the day after the kill. If the deer is killed on the last day of a season, it must be checked in by 11:30 p.m. on the day of kill. For turkey, the hunter must complete the game check and tagging process by 11:30 p.m. on the same day the turkey was killed.

Game Check Process
*New option for landowner gamecheck: landowners can make use of operator assisted game check by calling 866-703-1928 to have an operator record the harvest for a $5.50 convenience fee.


----------



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

Actually I haven't got one yet but there have been about 6 of them in my yard the last few days. I've just been sitting up there watching them since it's already dark when they come out. Just looking what's out there right now.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I listen a lot to WTAM-1100 out of Cleveland. Well, their studios are in Independence. Usually about this time of year and through the winter, they'll talk about all the deer they see wandering around in their parking lot! Good luck.


----------

